# A gift to the P10 owners...



## fastbrake (May 24, 2002)

You can bolt on the 11" front brakes from the 93-99 Altima onto the P10 cars. This is a direct bolt on no mods at all..should be a pretty good upgrade for less than $200.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

Any tips for P11 drivers? If not how about a big brake kit?


----------



## fastbrake (May 24, 2002)

*P11 is next on the list...*

I hope to get that done by May 10th...


----------



## BlueEnyaMix (May 17, 2002)

Kool dawg. Thanks for the post. Cause i'm going to order brakes (rotors and pads) ASAP.


----------



## BlueEnyaMix (May 17, 2002)

Hey I just looked at the site, and didn't seen any Altima brakes/P10 upgrades. Can you give me a price, and shipping quote, and if they're not done yet; a estimated time they'll be ready for the P10's?

I live in Omaha,NE 68154

I need all 4 rotors.


----------



## fastbrake (May 24, 2002)

*P10 upgrades...*

The rotors are around $80 each slotted/drilled, I don't have any calipers on hand for those, you can get them from any of the local salvage yards for less than $25 each...

11" 4 piston kit is in the works, should be ready in a couple of weeks, same price as the Sentra kit...11.75" kit will be a couple of weeks after that.


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

Altima? How is it called in europe? Whad does it look like?


----------



## BlueEnyaMix (May 17, 2002)

The 93-96 style Altima over in Japan is called the BlueBird. I believe those are the correct years for the car that was called a BlueBird.


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

Bad... The youngest Bluebird overe here is 1990  .....
I would realy need some big brakes


----------



## Yahnozha (May 8, 2003)

ZoliElo said:


> *Any tips for P11 drivers? If not how about a big brake kit? *


BABK for the P11


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

is it the same for sentras also or only g20s?


----------

